# Physician Assistant Billing



## moralesc17 (May 12, 2014)

We have a new PA that is credentialed with all our payors under our group NPI and Tax ID. The PA sees all F/u inpatient consultations (We are an Infectious Disease Group) and the physician comes and co-sign all notes of the PA.

If I am billing the consultation code do I use a modifier GC if I bill under the supervising physician's name or do I bill without??

Now if I bill with the PA as the rendering provider under the tax id of the group do I use a modifier??

PLease help, I have read every guideline there is and I am not if I am missing something or what but I can not get an answer for this!!!!


----------



## mitchellde (May 12, 2014)

inpatient consults/visits cannot be billed under the supervising provider you must use the PA NPI as the rendering provider.
In the office setting if the PA is seeing an estb patient in followup with no new complaints or revisions to treatment plan, you may bill under the supervising MD, as long as they are in the office at the time of the encounter.    For new patients or new treatment plans or new complaints you must bill using the PA as the rendering provider.


----------



## moralesc17 (May 12, 2014)

OK so just to be clear if the PA is doing strictly inpatient consult f/u we have to bill under there name we can not bill under the supervising physician even if he co-signs notes,  correct?

Also, PA can not see any NEW patient consults by law in the state of Illinois. They can only do f/u after the initial plan is set by the supervising physician, Correct??

There is no modifier for PA unless they are assisting in surgery, Correct?


----------

